# *NEW* Fenix TK35UE with MT-G2



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Heard from Fenix, they are a working on a new TK35 Ultimate Edition using a MT-G2.
No info on lumens and runtime yet, also no pics yet- but think that info will come soon 

So, who's up for a Fenix with MT-G2?


----------



## alert_01 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds lovely. I am still waiting for Armytek Grizzly wit the same led. I love high cri and that tint..


----------



## PhatPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds good. I'm after a small MT-G2 light  This might just fit the bill!


----------



## wedlpine (Mar 7, 2014)

Another light to add to my wish list.


----------



## Gotravelling (Mar 7, 2014)

Am interestd, and wait for more information~


----------



## movanoman (Mar 7, 2014)

Cant wait to see the specs on that. I am about to buy one so i will wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)

The body should almost look the same, as the TK35 now looks like. Lumen output isn't officially released yet, so can't and won't say at the moment.


----------



## kj75 (Mar 7, 2014)

Much more lumens, less throw?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Much more lumens, less throw?



Don't know about throw, but will have more lumens than it now has.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 7, 2014)

Sucks for people who just upgraded to the xm-l2 version....
... on the other hand this should be a VERY different light from the current TK35 xm-l2 U2.

Are there estimates of what the max output using 2 18650's is on the MT-G2 emitter currently?


----------



## kj75 (Mar 7, 2014)

I think this is a better replacement for the T6-version than the CW...


----------



## martinaee (Mar 7, 2014)

The MT-G2 is HUGE compared to pretty much every other led used in flashlights. I wonder why they are going with the TK35 model first to give this treatment too. The TK41 seems like maybe a better format because of the bigger reflector. At least that would help it get a somewhat decent throw. The MT-G2 in the current TK35 would be very floody I'm guessing.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)

kj75 said:


> I think this is a better replacement for the T6-version than the CW...



How do you mean? There isn't a NW of the TK35 (yet).


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)

martinaee said:


> The MT-G2 is HUGE compared to pretty much every other led used in flashlights. I wonder why they are going with the TK35 model first to give this treatment too. The TK41 seems like maybe a better format because of the bigger reflector. At least that would help it get a somewhat decent throw. The MT-G2 in the current TK35 would be very floody I'm guessing.



Well the TK41 with the new XM-L2 has enough throw, IMO.


----------



## kj75 (Mar 7, 2014)

kj2 said:


> How do you mean? There isn't a NW of the TK35 (yet).



The tint of the 820 lumen was for me better than the latest 900 lumen version....


----------



## texas cop (Mar 7, 2014)

I had Vihn build a TK35 clone into a 5 mode Mt-G2 light for me last year. The head/reflector is a near perfect match to the led. At 5 amps on high the light output the light is a wonder to behold. If Fenix builds them I'm buying one. Fenix if you build don't skimp on high.


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Mar 7, 2014)

Oooh, been looking into getting an MT-G2 light. This could be THE one. I let my dad borrow my OG TK35, but I guess I'll tell him to keep it.


----------



## ven (Mar 8, 2014)

I guess that fenix have to be careful on the out put side(lumens),as if they crank it up it will effect sales of other models in their range,so in a way enough to make you buy it,but not too much to stop you buying other fenix models..............


----------



## martinaee (Mar 8, 2014)

ven said:


> I guess that fenix have to be careful on the out put side(lumens),as if they crank it up it will effect sales of other models in their range,so in a way enough to make you buy it,but not too much to stop you buying other fenix models..............



Yeah, I'm wondering what a reasonable and yet achievable output on this light could be. 1500 lumens? Can 2 18650's get the MT-G2 higher than that? I'd rather see it have an impressive turbo and yet not have it be so high that it has to stop down after 1 minute. Also it's going to have to be pretty high output to make up for the fact that it probably won't be very throwy with how big the MT-G2 is.
*
EDIT:* I just saw the Armytek Grizzly they are bringing out soon is supposed to get up to 2700 lumens. Pretty impressive from 2 18650's. 2000 would be a good burst for this new TK35 in my opinion. If they could do that and then drop it down to 1000 after 5 minutes that would be great.


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 9, 2014)

I´d like to see a review about the Fenix TK35UE with MT-G2 diod when it´s available! Hope to see it soon.


----------



## mcorp (Mar 9, 2014)

Definitely interested! Hopefully it can do a sustained output of 1000 lumens with short burst to 1500 lumens or more..that would be perfect:twothumbs


----------



## martinaee (Mar 9, 2014)

Honestly, with the right drivers I don't see why it couldn't get it to 2000 lumens for a few minutes if that Armytek Grizzly is supposed to be able to do 2700 for (?) time. A few minutes of 2000 lumens would be perfect and then have it drop to just over 1000.


----------



## 18650 (Mar 9, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Honestly, with the right drivers I don't see why it couldn't get it to 2000 lumens for a few minutes if that Armytek Grizzly is supposed to be able to do 2700 for (?) time. A few minutes of 2000 lumens would be perfect and then have it drop to just over 1000.


 But then you'll have people calling Fenix a horribly deceptive manufacturer that they will boycott for "misleading" consumers.


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

Its not a small light,maybe a compromise,2000lm for 10 or 15 mins(maybe 20 mins depending on temp),then step down to 1500 or 1000lm with option to step back up(not thermal regulated).So a case of if its getting to warm to hold its a case of lowering output:thumbsup:

This would catch my attention..........:twothumbs


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 9, 2014)

18650 said:


> But then you'll have people calling Fenix a horribly deceptive manufacturer that they will boycott for "misleading" consumers.



what like almost every other manufacturer, people need to get over it, look into what they buy properly and dont be disapointed.
2000 for 3 mins sounds right. 3 mins is a long time if you actually time your self scanning the scenery with 2000 lumens.....
i really want a MT G2 this looks like it could be the one, i dont want a BIG light .


----------



## kj2 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here a photo of the TK35UE.


----------



## kj75 (Mar 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Here a photo of the TK35UE.



Thanks kj2!
Same kind of reflector like the TK22?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 10, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Thanks kj2!
> Same kind of reflector like the TK22?



Looks like it. But don't know for sure.


----------



## mcorp (Mar 10, 2014)

Definitely looks like it's for flood with some throw. Wonder how floody this is going to be:naughty:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 10, 2014)

mcorp said:


> Definitely looks like it's for flood with some throw. Wonder how floody this is going to be:naughty:


Just now, when I'm planning to take it easy on buying lights


----------



## Tmack (Mar 10, 2014)

I was just about to get the tn35vn but now I may wait for this. I'm definitely more of a Fenix fan, and already have a Mx25l3vn.


----------



## pageyjim (Mar 10, 2014)

How would the MT G2 emmitter perform with a 26650 or 26650 IMR battery? Put it in a body like the S12, that would be nice.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 10, 2014)

ven said:


> Its not a small light,maybe a compromise,2000lm for 10 or 15 mins(maybe 20 mins depending on temp),then step down to 1500 or 1000lm with option to step back up(not thermal regulated).So a case of if its getting to warm to hold its a case of lowering output:thumbsup:
> 
> This would catch my attention..........:twothumbs




I hope active thermal regulation takes the place of step-down in all major light manufacturers in coming years. If the tech is there it's so much better than abrupt huge step downs. I would rather have a light that doesn't step down at all, like the new Fenix TK61, or a light that slowly ramps down instead of a light that goes down after a certain amount of minutes.


I'm also impressed after seeing that reflector/MT-G2 pick. It's not as big as I thought it would be in the TK35 size reflector (assuming they are using the same size reflector). It should actually still have at least some okay throw. That coupled with a very smooth warm beam from that op reflector (hopefully the same as the TK22) and this light could possibly be a huge winner.

Good job Fenix. You have me interested yet again.


----> On the topic of discussing whether manufacturers truly admit to step down I will say in my opinion they are often misleading. I didn't see any direct mention of step down in a lot of lights I have purchased. Usually it's described somewhere in fine print as the turbo/high mode's run time being "cumulative"...

I don't mind dealing with it, but if makers are going to integrate a definite step down to a lower mode they need to say at what mode and duration that happens. I would rather have brightness ramp down over time to adjust for heat.


----------



## GnR (Mar 10, 2014)

pageyjim said:


> How would the MT G2 emmitter perform with a 26650 or 26650 IMR battery? Put it in a body like the S12, that would be nice.


Too less voltage, I guess.
Cree pdf says: _Three voltage options: 6 V, 9 V, 36 V _
Found here: http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/C... Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampMTG2.pdf
So, 2 cells minimum.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 10, 2014)

The important question here: When can we get this light in our hands? Does anybody know? I'm guessing a few months from now? Assuming this is a light that IS coming soon and not just a concept for Fenix playing around with the MT-G2.

>>> Looking at that reflector again I'm wondering if it is that lossless op reflector. It looks VERY OP from that picture. Hmm... Well I hope they do use the same type reflector.


----------



## mcorp (Mar 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Just now, when I'm planning to take it easy on buying lights



Waiting patiently for beamshots and specs


----------



## mcorp (Mar 10, 2014)

martinaee said:


> The important question here: When can we get this light in our hands? Does anybody know? I'm guessing a few months from now? Assuming this is a light that IS coming soon and not just a concept for Fenix playing around with the MT-G2.
> 
> >>> Looking at that reflector again I'm wondering if it is that lossless op reflector. It looks VERY OP from that picture. Hmm... Well I hope they do use the same type reflector.



I'm guessing somewhere between Q2 to Q3 of 2014:shrug: but I'm hoping its sooner then later :twothumbs


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Mar 10, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I was just about to get the tn35vn but now I may wait for this. I'm definitely more of a Fenix fan, and already have a Mx25l3vn.



Maybe there'll be a TK35UEvn?


----------



## movanoman (Mar 11, 2014)

I was looking buy one soon but I will hang on now, from what you say it looks like it could be worth it. thanks


----------



## 18650 (Mar 11, 2014)

Safe to assume it will be using the 5000K MT-G2?


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 11, 2014)

I don´t have any light with a MT-G2 diod. I have not read so many reviews about lights with MT-G2 diods either.The TK35UE MT-G2 looks really interesting and after i´ve seen beamshots of it i might buy it.


----------



## pageyjim (Mar 11, 2014)

GnR said:


> Too less voltage, I guess.
> Cree pdf says: _Three voltage options: 6 V, 9 V, 36 V _
> Found here: http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/C... Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampMTG2.pdf
> So, 2 cells minimum.



Makes sense, thanks for the info,


----------



## GnR (Mar 11, 2014)

Seems my very first post is lost, so again:

"Wild" in the TLF already modded his TK35 with a MT-G2: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/modding/32363-fenix-tk35-mt-g2.html
He used a QLite 3,04A driver with Firefly - Low - Mid - High.
Not easy to mod as the battery carrier needs rework, some holes had to be drilled and so on. One of the switches wasn't used anymore but now his TK35 has a nice status light at the end.
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/modding/32363-fenix-tk35-mt-g2.html


----------



## Norm (Mar 12, 2014)

GnR said:


> Seems my very first post is lost, so again:



Your post count is 2 your number of post is 2, none are missing. - Norm


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've more info 
Modes:
Turbo 1800 lumens, High 750 lumens, Mid 250 lumens, low 25lumens
Max throw distance 242m, Max 14640cd


----------



## mcorp (Mar 12, 2014)

The mode spacing seems alot like the tk61!
Basing on throw distance this is probably going to have a nice sweet flood with some throw


----------



## martinaee (Mar 12, 2014)

Awww yiss.....

Yeah Fenix is doing well with properly spacing modes. 1800 isn't the *magical* 2000 lumens out of a light that size I was hoping for (but we all know there isn't really a difference between 1800 and 2k lumens  )

I can't wait to find out how long that turbo runs before stepping down. Actually, what I'm probably MOST interested here to know is if that high mode of 750 also has a step down. That would be VERY nice if you could run it at 750 lumens without a step down to 250. From what I hear the MT-G2 doesn't have as high an efficacy as the XM-L2 so I'm assuming there will still be quite a bit of heat build up after a while at 750 lumens. Is there enough mass on a TK35?

I bet there is a good chance they do what they did to the LD41 xm-l2; with this new version of the TK35 they might add a larger heat sink and more fins towards the rear of the head.


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I've more info
> Modes:
> Turbo 1800 lumens, High 750 lumens, Mid 250 lumens, low 25lumens
> Max throw distance 242m, Max 14640cd



Fantastic,good enough for me,as i wanted 2000lm and 1800lm......well lets be honest its hardly a deal breaker...........imo nice spacing too.
Sure a few would like a sub 25lm though.

So similar output to the tk51 with 1 led,wonder if a similar size too.

So far its a yes buy for me,as long as the cost is within reason(tbh i find fenix overall quite a good value light taking into build/innovation and reliability) so cant see this being too expensive.


Thanks kj2 for posting info


----------



## pageyjim (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm never one to want less of a choice but don't you all think that Eagletac's SX25L3 and MX25L3 models offer more than what the TK35UE is offering? The SX25L3 seems to offer more in a smaller package.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2014)

pageyjim said:


> I'm never one to want less of a choice but don't you all think that Eagletac's SX25L3 and MX25L3 models offer more than what the TK35UE is offering? The SX25L3 seems to offer more in a smaller package.


Things I don't like about the Eagletac's is the pins they use for switching-modes and the MX/SX25L3 both use 3 batteries. Not handy with my rotation of batteries. Like to keep it simple (so using 1/2/4 batteries).


----------



## pageyjim (Mar 12, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Things I don't like about the Eagletac's is the pins they use for switching-modes and the MX/SX25L3 both use 3 batteries. Not handy with my rotation of batteries. Like to keep it simple (so using 1/2/4 batteries).



I actually like the 2 battery format also. I was just curious to peoples thoughts on the comparison on these lights, thanks.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 12, 2014)

Not very Ultimate. An ultimate would have five modes.
Aren't TK lights supposed to be sufficiently heavy that they don't utilize step down.
Why not the MK-R led instead of MT-G2?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2014)

MichaelW said:


> Aren't TK lights supposed to be sufficiently heavy that they don't utilize step down.


There isn't any info out what says this version of the TK35 has a step-down. assumptions assumptions assumptions...
It *could* have a step-down, but that isn't known at this moment.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 12, 2014)

It doesn't really have the battery capacity to sustain 1,800 lumens (unless it is an 18650 only light)
It doesn't have the heat dissipation ability to sustain 1,800 OTF lumens. (nor is it _that_ heavy-for storing the heat in hopes of dissipating later. The feel in hand is that of a substantial light, it little slippery, but that was the initial TK35)


----------



## martinaee (Mar 12, 2014)

MichaelW said:


> It doesn't really have the battery capacity to sustain 1,800 lumens (unless it is an 18650 only light)
> It doesn't have the heat dissipation ability to sustain 1,800 OTF lumens. (nor is it _that_ heavy-for storing the heat in hopes of dissipating later. The feel in hand is that of a substantial light, it little slippery, but that was the initial TK35)



Yeah, that's why I'm suspecting Fenix changes the design a bit like with the newest LD41. Also, I think the TK35 is a pretty heavy light at 273 grams. If they make the fins bigger at the head it could probably help a lot with running that 1800 lumens for a few minutes. Also it would make the 700+ lumen mode runnable without step down possibly.


----------



## MBentz (Mar 12, 2014)

pageyjim said:


> I'm never one to want less of a choice but don't you all think that Eagletac's SX25L3 and MX25L3 models offer more than what the TK35UE is offering? The SX25L3 seems to offer more in a smaller package.



Yes, which is why I won't be getting this light. I don't see my SX25L3 being replaced any time soon. 

For whatever reason Fenix has a fairly large following here. I'm sure this ultimate super duper edition will sell well.


----------



## stona (Mar 12, 2014)

pageyjim said:


> I'm never one to want less of a choice but don't you all think that Eagletac's SX25L3 and MX25L3 models offer more than what the TK35UE is offering? The SX25L3 seems to offer more in a smaller package.



I generally like what eagletac offers, and really looked into some of their lights, but I simply cannot stand their head twisty UI. Either a control ring or buttons for me. Can't say I'll jump on the TK35UE though as I suspect it'll have a step down and I don't like having all the buttons on the tail cap.


----------



## MBentz (Mar 12, 2014)

stona said:


> I generally like what eagletac offers, and really looked into some of their lights, but I simply cannot stand their head twisty UI. Either a control ring or buttons for me. Can't say I'll jump on the TK35UE though as I suspect it'll have a step down and I don't like having all the buttons on the tail cap.



Can you explain why a control ring is preferred to a head twist? For the record, I have lights that use both methods of control. I'm just having a hard time understanding the hate towards a twisty head and the love for a control ring by the same people.


----------



## moldyoldy (Mar 12, 2014)

MBentz said:


> Can you explain why a control ring is preferred to a head twist? For the record, I have lights that use both methods of control. I'm just having a hard time understanding the hate towards a twisty head and the love for a control ring by the same people.



hmmm, I have lights with twisty head (Eagletac), control rings (Sunwayman/Niteye), and double button on the base (Fenix). 

I dislike the twisty head especially with more than one level via twisting since the on/off button moves when the head is twisted, and that forces me to change my hand position. If the on/off button remains maybe in the base and the head twist simply is a high/low, then sort of OK. Furthermore, I am barely able to twisting the head with my thumb + forefinger. 

With a control ring, I can easily move the ring with my thumb + forefinger, or maybe even just one of them. The major negative to the control ring is possible dirt contamination under the rotating ring.

The double button on the base - one for on/off, one for level - is a problem of finding the correct button by feel in the dark and maybe with gloves on. Yes, once used to the smaller/lower button being the level button, not that bad. However with all of the controls in the base, I have to hold the light in an overhand position, which is rather awkward at times. 

Arguably a button method is the best for resisting dirt contamination.


----------



## moldyoldy (Mar 12, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Things I don't like about the Eagletac's is the pins they use for switching-modes and the MX/SX25L3 both use 3 batteries. Not handy with my rotation of batteries. Like to keep it simple (so using 1/2/4 batteries).



I agree with the criticism of the Eagletac design using pins rotating across a surface to control the level, usually at least 3 of them. I already had a GX25A3 fail because one pin refused to make contact any more. The internal spring probably failed. I returned it & took credit. I still have the SX and MX in the MT-G2 and so far nothing has failed.

coming back on topic: I really like the beam pattern from the MT-G2 LED. The SX beam is amazingly even across the spill pattern - very useful! And since I had the Fenix TK35 before my nephew absconded with it, I liked the slightly smaller format of the TK35 with only 2 cells although the head was probably not much different in size than the SX. For an XM-L, the TK35 had a wonderful beam pattern with a nice balance between spill & spot. I hope that Fenix does not forget the reasons for the TK35 popularity and enhances it with the MT-G2.


----------



## MBentz (Mar 12, 2014)

moldyoldy said:


> hmmm, I have lights with twisty head (Eagletac), control rings (Sunwayman/Niteye), and double button on the base (Fenix).
> 
> I dislike the twisty head especially with more than one level via twisting since the on/off button moves when the head is twisted, and that forces me to change my hand position. If the on/off button remains maybe in the base and the head twist simply is a high/low, then sort of OK. Furthermore, I am barely able to twisting the head with my thumb + forefinger.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your thoughts moldyoldy. I have large hands so I do not think about being unable to easily change modes with something like the SX25L3. Honestly though, is single handed operation that imperative, especially on a non-EDC light? If it were, I would think a headlamp would be a better tool in that situation.

I've yet to try out a light with an on/off button next to a mode switch button. Actually, I think I would like that quite a bit. I just can't get over the fact that Fenix's lights are quite possibly the most ugly designed lights currently in production. There are some exceptions, like the TM and SRT series, but overall I think their lights are not aesthetically pleasing with lower build quality. 

Oh well, to each their own. I'm glad we have so many choices in lights these days. I hope many people are happy with this light. More lights based off the MT-G2 is a good thing.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 12, 2014)

MBentz said:


> Thank you for your thoughts moldyoldy. I have large hands so I do not think about being unable to easily change modes with something like the SX25L3. Honestly though, is single handed operation that imperative, especially on a non-EDC light? If it were, I would think a headlamp would be a better tool in that situation.
> 
> I've yet to try out a light with an on/off button next to a mode switch button. Actually, I think I would like that quite a bit. I just can't get over the fact that Fenix's lights are quite possibly the most ugly designed lights currently in production. There are some exceptions, like the TM and SRT series, but overall I think their lights are not aesthetically pleasing with lower build quality.
> 
> Oh well, to each their own. I'm glad we have so many choices in lights these days. I hope many people are happy with this light. More lights based off the MT-G2 is a good thing.



I think you are thinking of Nitecore lights. Fenix doesn't have the TM and SRT lights.

Personally, I love having a light with a main big button and a mode button right next to it. My E40 is like that. I never accidentally press the mode button instead of the larger rubber on/off button.


----------



## MBentz (Mar 12, 2014)

martinaee said:


> I think you are thinking of Nitecore lights. Fenix doesn't have the TM and SRT lights.
> 
> Personally, I love having a light with a main big button and a mode button right next to it. My E40 is like that. I never accidentally press the mode button instead of the larger rubber on/off button.



Whoops, thanks for the correction.

The entire Fenix collection is ugly!


----------



## ven (Mar 13, 2014)

MBentz said:


> Whoops, thanks for the correction.
> 
> The entire Fenix collection is ugly!




Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!! :laughing: :twothumbs

I must admit now owning 4 fenix lights,the tk50/tk51(has 3 buttons)tk61vn/tk75vn all have 2 buttons(obv excluding the tk51)

I like them,i like the simplicity,switch on,other is for modes.............sometime just simple is best imo and fenix do that well.

Still think the tk50 is a very good looking light




beautiful.......




:laughing:
Back on topic,i can really see this in my fenix collection as always wanted the tk35,now 1800lm wow


----------



## kj75 (Mar 13, 2014)

ven said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!! :laughing: :twothumbs
> 
> I must admit now owning 4 fenix lights,the tk50/tk53(has 3 buttons)tk61vn/tk75vn all have 2 buttons(obv excluding the tk51)
> 
> ...



You've got a TK53????:thinking: Current year is 2014 ...Not 2016...


----------



## ven (Mar 13, 2014)

:laughing: edited,check my reason..........


----------



## stona (Mar 13, 2014)

MBentz said:


> Can you explain why a control ring is preferred to a head twist? For the record, I have lights that use both methods of control. I'm just having a hard time understanding the hate towards a twisty head and the love for a control ring by the same people.



Firstly it's the contacts in the head that I'm a little worried about for failure. Secondly it's the lack of detents in the rotation that I don't like. I'd be ok if that was infinitely variable, but with only 3 or 4 modes, I'd much rather have specific detents where the head (or control ring) would lock in. Lastly, and I realize this is probably a moot point and that the light still maintains it's waterproof rating, I find it bothersome that we have to actually loosen the head to change modes. Almost feels like we're disassembling the light. I like my lights to remain....fully tightened and closed with no loose parts, per se. It's hard to describe lol!

As for the control ring, I like that they have a definite end and start point. I can't keep rotating it and things loosen up. And usually they have detents.

Aside from that UI, I like eagletac's offerings, options (especially the CW and NW), and styles. I do have an older twisty head eagletac p100a2 that my dad has inherited. Decent light, and with only two modes on the twisty, I find it okay to use.


----------



## BauXite (Mar 14, 2014)

The TK35 is on my list of lights to want, I guess I'll have to wait now... ...how long until this comes out?

I like the UI on this light, I would prefer a single tail cap switch but the large/small switches seem to work well too.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 15, 2014)

I really think Fenix should bring the TK50 back and put an xp-g2 in it. It would satisfy the market of people who want to use D cells still and I think would be a fantastic light at 400 lumens or so. Maybe wait until the xp-g2 size of led is further upgraded to do so. I would be interested in it.

I don't know why a few think it's ugly. I think the TK50 is a good looking light. Very classic *flashlight* aesthetic.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 15, 2014)

martinaee said:


> I really think Fenix should bring the TK50 back and put an xp-g2 in it. It would satisfy the market of people who want to use D cells still and I think would be a fantastic light at 400 lumens or so. Maybe wait until the xp-g2 size of led is further upgraded to do so. I would be interested in it.
> 
> I don't know why a few think it's ugly. I think the TK50 is a good looking light. Very classic *flashlight* aesthetic.



I agree with you


----------



## kj2 (Mar 29, 2014)

It has been released  Hope to see the English version of these pics soon.

165 mm (length) × 44 mm (body diameter) × 52 mm (head diameter)


----------



## mcorp (Mar 29, 2014)

kj2 said:


> It has been released  Hope to see the English version of these pics soon.



Wow 1800lumens is way higher than I expected! Probably a maximum of 3 minutes burst 

Definitely looking forward for this now!! Thanks kj2


----------



## kj2 (Mar 29, 2014)

mcorp said:


> Wow 1800lumens is way higher than I expected! Probably a maximum of 3 minutes burst
> Definitely looking forward for this now!! Thanks kj2


I knew about two weeks what the max lumens would be  but had to keep my mouth shut 
Hope to add this one, soon in my collection


----------



## ven (Mar 29, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I agree with you




I agree with both of you

Thanks for the update kj2,this really is an awesome light 
Other than the xp-g2 it is probably close to the tk51 in some ways(output with both flood and throw) but single led(obv 1 cell less).

Jury out as of yet,if i did not have the tk51 i would be more interested in it, will hold back on this one for now...........

I think a tk35vn with maybe 3000lm would hit the nail on the head to push it well above, and make it a must buy.........on a personal choice level.


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Mar 29, 2014)

Oooh, I likes what I see. So is there an ETA for this bad boy yet?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sh3ngLong said:


> Oooh, I likes what I see. So is there an ETA for this bad boy yet?



Normally it arrives at the dealers, 3-5 weeks after announcement.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 29, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I knew about two weeks what the max lumens would be  but had to keep my mouth shut



Are you in contact with an insider?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Are you in contact with an insider?



I'm just in normal contact with Fenix, and sometimes I get a little bit more info.


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Mar 29, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Normally it arrives at the dealers, 3-5 weeks after announcement.



Sweet. Then I might be able to get it for my bro-in-law's birthday.

BTW, I see you're almost hitting the 3K milestone. :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sh3ngLong said:


> BTW, I see you're almost hitting the 3K milestone. :thumbsup:


Time flies when you're having fun


----------



## martinaee (Mar 29, 2014)

So.... If the 1800 lumens is "burst" Does that mean 750 lumens is "turbo" and it drops from that to 250 eventually? A sustained 750 lumens without dropping would be pretty nice!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 30, 2014)

martinaee said:


> So.... If the 1800 lumens is "burst" Does that mean 750 lumens is "turbo" and it drops from that to 250 eventually? A sustained 750 lumens without dropping would be pretty nice!



It has 4 modes so it will be Turbo>High>Med>Low.


----------



## Goredoth (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow, and to think I was almost about to buy the 900Lm version a few days ago. Glad I decided to give that some more thought now I can get this! ..Probably by the time I'm ready to buy again it will have been upgraded though haha.

PD35 - TK35UE* - TK61* - TK75 My new dream line up.
EDC - EDD - Throw - Lumens! Haha.

_​*means I don't yet own it haha_


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 30, 2014)

ven said:


> I agree with both of you
> 
> Thanks for the update kj2,this really is an awesome light
> Other than the xp-g2 it is probably close to the tk51 in some ways(output with both flood and throw) but single led(obv 1 cell less).
> ...



& does the tk51, also 1800l, not have _three_ times the intensity, with a smaller diameter head no less? Assuming that 48mm measures across its little flood wart on the bezel. Comparatively a tough sell, especially if you like the 51's controls on the head along with that beam pattern, independent flood/spot etc.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 30, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> & does the tk51, also 1800l, not have _three_ times the intensity, with a smaller diameter head no less? Assuming that 48mm measures across its little flood wart on the bezel. Comparatively a tough sell, especially if you like the 51's controls on the head along with that beam pattern, independent flood/spot etc.



The TK51 is getting it's intensity primarily from the main xm-l2 with the large reflector.

I'm liking this TK35UE, but do we know the cd/intensity? It seems like it's going to be a pretty floody light. For the size of that huge MT-G2 vs the reflector I'm wondering if it's going to be similar to say the beam pattern of a single xm-l in a single 18650 light like a PD32UE. VERY bright, but I'm guessing when it comes out I'll be dreaming it had a bit more throw. It's so bright though it should still light up everything for hundreds of feet regardless of how concentrated the beam is.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Mar 30, 2014)

martinaee said:


> The TK51 is getting it's intensity primarily from the main xm-l2 with the large reflector.
> 
> I'm liking this TK35UE, but do we know the cd/intensity? It seems like it's going to be a pretty floody light. For the size of that huge MT-G2 vs the reflector I'm wondering if it's going to be similar to: say the beam pattern of a single xm-l in a single 18650 light like a PD32UE. VERY bright, but I'm guessing when it comes out I'll be dreaming it had a bit more throw. It's so bright though it should still light up everything for hundreds of feet regardless of how concentrated the beam is.



It has 14640cd with 242 meters of throw.


----------



## cagenuts (Mar 30, 2014)

ragnarok164 said:


> It has 14640cd with 242 meters of throw.



Which is way less on both counts compared to the normal version.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, because with such a bigger emitter it will be a lot harder to focus the light. Since the head diameter of both light is probably the same, the MT-G2 will have less throw. However, you will get a wonderful 1800 lumen wall of light.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 31, 2014)

martinaee said:


> I'm liking this TK35UE, but do we know the cd/intensity? It seems like it's going to be a pretty floody light. For the size of that huge MT-G2 vs the reflector I'm wondering if it's going to be similar to say the beam pattern of a single xm-l in a single 18650 light like a PD32UE. VERY bright, but I'm guessing when it comes out I'll be dreaming it had a bit more throw. It's so bright though it should still light up everything for hundreds of feet regardless of how concentrated the beam is.


I too expect the TK35UE to have about the same beam-pattern as the PD32UE. 
Which I quite like for walking  easy on the eyes and good color rendering.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 31, 2014)

> I'm liking this TK35UE, but do we know the cd/intensity?



IDK what else the "14,640" could refer to in the chart table above. I can't read the labels there, but usually that's where fenix puts the intensity specs.






martinaee said:


> The TK51 is getting it's intensity primarily from the main xm-l2 with the large reflector.



Yeah I think that's safe to assume the tk51 is not getting its *45,200cd* from that little flood wart on its bezel.


----------



## ven (Mar 31, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Yeah I think that's safe to assume the tk51 is not getting its *45,200cd* from that little flood wart on its bezel.



:laughing: like it!!! thanks for making me lol ,luckily no one in room :laughing:
The flood wart though is very impressive for the size being so shallow,900lm of flood is useful,900lm of throw with the larger reflector BUT it is 1/2 the lm of the tk35ue and admittedly different lights,just from my personal perspective its not at the top of my most wanted with having the tk51.............but it is wanted


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 31, 2014)

*I'll have one of these, with the MT-G2

My current TK35 is a great go-to light for me, 

Fits perfectly in a double AR mag pouch of any brand also. *


----------



## martinaee (Mar 31, 2014)

ragnarok164 said:


> It has 14640cd with 242 meters of throw.



There you go. So pretty floody compared to something like the TK51.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 4, 2014)

So the TK35UE, for now, has only be released to the Chinese market. When Fenix has more stock of this light, there rest of the world follows.


----------



## mcorp (Apr 4, 2014)

kj2 said:


> So the TK35UE, for now, has only be released to the Chinese market. When Fenix has more stock of this light, there rest of the world follows.



Still waiting for fenix-store to send a pre-launch email for pre-payment of the light!

Any chance you would know the current at the emitter at the different modes?:naughty:


----------



## kj2 (Apr 4, 2014)

mcorp said:


> Any chance you would know the current at the emitter at the different modes?:naughty:


Sorry, I don't.


----------



## ven (Apr 4, 2014)

Greenbean said:


> *I'll have one of these, with the MT-G2
> 
> My current TK35 is a great go-to light for me,
> 
> Fits perfectly in a double AR mag pouch of any brand also. *




 congrats,any chance of some pics please,if poss some beam even if just on a wall or back yard would be great:twothumbs


----------



## kj2 (Apr 4, 2014)

Greenbean said:


> *I'll have one of these, with the MT-G2 *





ven said:


> congrats,any chance of some pics please ...


He *will have* one of these


----------



## ven (Apr 4, 2014)

kj2 said:


> He *will have* one of these




:fail::sleepy: :laughing: 

Note to me:- i must read and understand what i am reading!!!! :laughing:


----------



## CyberCT (Apr 4, 2014)

I can't tell what the runtimes are. Can someone please translate for each brightness mode?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 4, 2014)

You can read the numbers, and the text behind it is just saying: hour or minutes. Every Fenix light-pic made by Fenix works the same way, so even if you don't read/speak Chinese, you can figure it out


----------



## 18650 (Apr 4, 2014)

kj2 said:


>


 It's not that hard to figure it out.

Levels/runtimes: 1800 lm/1h30m, 750 lm/4h, 250 lm/13h30m, 25 lm/150h.
242m distance.
Intensity: 14640cd.
1m drop.
IPX-8 rating.
Dimensions: 165mm x 44mm x 52mm.
265g without batteries.


----------



## ven (Apr 4, 2014)

18650 said:


> It's not that hard to figure it out.
> 
> Levels/runtimes: 1800 lm/1h30m, 750 lm/4h, 250 lm/13h30m, 25 lm/150h.
> 242m distance.
> ...




Quite impressive,what does stand out is that 250lm for 13hrs 30 mins is a very useful amount of light and of time:twothumbs


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 5, 2014)

A Chinese forum is quoting 788 yuan, that would be $127..


----------



## kj2 (Apr 5, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> A Chinese forum is quoting 788 yuan, that would be $127..



That's quite high IMO.


----------



## ven (Apr 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> That's quite high IMO.




To buy the tk35u2 in uk is around £90 or $150 still............thats from a shop just checked this minute!

Thats why i import my lights..........


----------



## kj2 (Apr 5, 2014)

ven said:


> To buy the tk35u2 in uk is around £90 or $150 still............thats from a shop just checked this minute!
> Thats why i import my lights..........


Import is a option, but can give troubles when the light arrives defect or something else isn't correct.


----------



## ven (Apr 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Wonder which shop that is? Because the TK35UE hasn't been release for the rest of the world yet.
> Import is a option, but can give troubles when the light arrives defect or something else isn't correct.



Fenix torch in UK it is the tk35u2 not ue,just pointing out that the tk35u2 is more expensive than the to be released version quoted above.

:twothumbs


----------



## kj2 (Apr 5, 2014)

ven said:


> Fenix torch in UK it is the tk35u2 not ue,.


I should open my eyes first, before answering  
Thought you wrote UE, but it is u2.


----------



## ven (Apr 5, 2014)

This is true kj2 with defects,not every light i order is imported,depends on savings/risk and reputable seller i will use.Some i have used for several years,odd time an issue(rare) i have had it sorted out.The majority are though ,the savings can be 50% which after several purchases already has a saving that justifies the slight risk even more.

I use paypal for protection,also have found the bigger sellers have UK addresses to post back to if needed(not needed to yet though)and then they will take from there.........so yes pros and cons,for me so far its pros from personal experience which is all i can go off regarding factual.

I have read and heard of others misfortune, law of averages it will be me one day............

Import duty "touch wood" has been fine so far but again another risk but would still be cheaper than buying from some UK retailers who only import them anyway ,then add their costs which seem to be significant.

I guess a bad experience or 2 would soon change my mind on importing,especially if i loose money.........so that if/when occurs could change my purchasing thoughts.

Edit- regarding bad purchase experiences i mean loss of $100s, and not having to return 1 in 50 lights.
But this risk is reduced when reputable retailers are used,i just wont order from anywhere basically,i have to have confidence in the seller


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> That's quite high IMO.



$127 for 1800 lumens is "quite high"?! Are you quite high?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 5, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> $127 for 1800 lumens is "quite high"?! Are you quite high?



Compared with the regular TK35 I find that price quite high, yes. Seems you think different about it.


----------



## ven (Apr 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I should open my eyes first, before answering
> Thought you wrote UE, but it is u2.



Thats a draw 1-1 then :laughing:


----------



## martinaee (Apr 6, 2014)

If we are going by lumen output then the price is comparable to a lot of other lights. I still think it should be more like 100 usd. Surely we'll see a light under 100 dollars putting out 2k lumens within a year--- or are there already lights doing that?


----------



## 18650 (Apr 6, 2014)

martinaee said:


> If we are going by lumen output then the price is comparable to a lot of other lights. I still think it should be more like 100 usd. Surely we'll see a light under 100 dollars putting out 2k lumens within a year--- or are there already lights doing that?


 $100 USD would make it cheaper than the non-ultimate special edition TK35. I can't imagine they'd go in that direction.


----------



## kj75 (Apr 6, 2014)

ven said:


> To buy the tk35u2 in uk is around £90 or $150 still............thats from a shop just checked this minute!
> 
> Thats why i import my lights..........



Changing your faulty lights by a dealer is quicker....and cheaper 
I know what I'm talking about....


----------



## cagenuts (Apr 6, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Changing your faulty lights by a dealer is quicker....and cheaper



but only if there is a dealer in your country.


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 8, 2014)

I import all my lights . and lights get repaired at the factory, so far ive had pretty good customer service and speed from everyone . ( i was unlucky for a while and had about 3 DOAish's )

was hoping for more than 1800 lumens :-(


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Selfbuilt has his review up in the review-section 
MSRP $129.95


----------



## martinaee (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm assuming he got a test sample early? Lucky Duck!


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 8, 2014)

More than 15 lumens per dollar from a common corporate manufacturer, heady times..


----------



## mcorp (Apr 8, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Selfbuilt has his review up in the review-section
> MSRP $129.95



Lol I was just about to post the price too!  

If only it could tail-stand more stably


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 9, 2014)

Such a bad value for a 3+ mode light.
While Zebra (and others) goes PID for a light that can maximize performance, while not immolating itself.


----------



## 18650 (Apr 9, 2014)

MichaelW said:


> Such a bad value for a 3+ mode light. While Zebra (and others) goes PID for a light that can maximize performance, while not immolating itself.


 At least you know this one won't flicker on low for no particular reason. It also has a longer warranty and may even be available in B&M stores too in addition to having a much better dealer network.


----------



## martinaee (Apr 9, 2014)

MichaelW said:


> Such a bad value for a 3+ mode light.
> While Zebra (and others) goes PID for a light that can maximize performance, while not immolating itself.



To be fair.... there aren't many lights out there right now using the MT-G2. The crazy output from this single emitter may be worth it to some. In a year or two when there are tons more lights using this or another huge emitter then 130 will be too much. I can see why they priced it where they did though. The emitter isn't as common from what I've read.

I wonder if companies could make a more throwy light this size using the MT-G2 with an optic instead of a reflector. It's got to have some spill outside the hotspot though...


----------



## Tmack (Apr 10, 2014)

The retail price of the mtg2 is more than 3x that of the xml2, so a hike up in price is to be expected. Where I looked they are $21 vs the $6 of the xm. So would $110 be that much more acceptable? 
How much would you consider fair? (not trying to be rude, I'm honestly asking )


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 10, 2014)

MichaelW said:


> *Such a bad value for a 3+ mode light.*
> While Zebra (and others) goes PID for a light that can maximize performance, while not immolating itself.




I thought a "lumens per dollar" based evaluation was good... now I'm talking about MODES per dollar!


----------



## martinaee (Apr 10, 2014)

And I'm over here actually wishing there were MORE single mode true tactical lights put out.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 10, 2014)

Fenix has released it worldwide today.


----------



## cagenuts (Apr 11, 2014)

I see it on fenixlight.com but not on their store/outfitters sites. Amazon has no record of it yet.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 11, 2014)

cagenuts said:


> I see it on fenixlight.com but not on their store/outfitters sites. Amazon has no record of it yet.



Fenix manufacturer doesn't have their own store. Fenix Store/Fenix Outfitters are just Fenix dealers.


----------



## cagenuts (Apr 11, 2014)

Ah ok but I suspect it's not showing up on any of the retail websites because it's only you and I that are awake


----------



## kj2 (Apr 11, 2014)

cagenuts said:


> Ah ok but I suspect it's not showing up on any of the retail websites because it's only you and I that are awake



That plus it has been released today, so no shipment has arrived at the dealers. Takes normally around 2-4 weeks.


----------



## cagenuts (Apr 11, 2014)

You would think that any retail company would have some sort of pre-order system to generate some hype.

Anyway good looking torch nonetheless.


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 11, 2014)

Almost bought the old version and this is an almost one for me too. Can't tailstand safely and too much plastic...............


----------



## colight (Apr 11, 2014)

pageyjim said:


> Almost bought the old version and this is an almost one for me too. Can't tailstand safely and too much plastic...............


what do you mean by saying too much plastic?


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 11, 2014)

colight said:


> what do you mean by saying too much plastic?



The battery carrier and isnt part of the tail cap plastic? The older version had a plastic "boot" as I recall.


----------



## cagenuts (Apr 11, 2014)

pageyjim said:


> and too much plastic...............


Unlike your motor car/tv/computer etc of course.


----------



## kj75 (Apr 11, 2014)

Expected date around 23 April. Price € 129,90


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 11, 2014)

cagenuts said:


> Unlike your motor car/tv/computer etc of course.



You may have a point and I should be more precise. It's not just the amount, it's where they use it and how it looks and feels. First the battery carrier looks and feels cheap or atleast it did in the earlier versions and the new version looks to be the same. Maybe it is engineered at the proper tolerances. The old version use to rattle also. Fenix uses some questionable battery carriers in other versions also and have updated some. The old version had a plastic boot or tailcap. This is the last place I would accept that. A plastic control ring or something that seems fine to me but not the tailcap. I am not here to beat up this light that many are excited to receive but I am more disappointed they seemed not to make improvements or enough more performance. I hope I'm wrong with my misgivings about the build. and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## martinaee (Apr 12, 2014)

Honestly I think the carrier should be fine. It always was on the TK40, TK41, TK35, and the other big lights that use it. Any impacts shouldn't really damage the carrier.

Remember that TK40 destruction test? Even after being absolutely demolished something had barely moved in the carrier, but it was easily fixed. The light kept going until the guy actually lost the TK40. And that was before the carriers were further updated and improved... SO unless you literally live in a tornado I'd say the TK35 UE should also be tough as nails. Remember it only carries 2 batts too... not that much to move around.


----------



## Ryp (Apr 25, 2014)

Now on Fenix's website


----------



## kj2 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Now on Fenix's website


Even better, already in stock at some stores


----------



## Patt (Apr 26, 2014)

Fenix TK35 is a very good flashlight but..(we got some @work since a few years now..) but.. I don't like the "Orange-Peel reflector... :thumbsdow ..that's good for people who like a very wide spill and much light in a short area..but hasn't much throw and that's just the throw..that I want.. 

Maybe I'll have to wait until there comes an TK35UE with smooth reflector..and a throw of..maybe 650yards... ? :twothumbs:rock:


----------



## kj2 (Apr 26, 2014)

Patt said:


> Maybe I'll have to wait until there comes an TK35UE with smooth reflector..and a throw of..maybe 650yards... ? :twothumbs:rock:


Chance is almost zero, that Fenix will release a smooth version with MT-G2. For smooth reflector, you can take a look at the XM-L2 version.


----------



## gopajti (Apr 26, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Now on Fenix's website



now,
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...enix-TK35-UE-amp-TK35-L2-Pictures-Impressions


----------

